# Midnight commander does not run after upgrade to 8.2



## darwimy (Mar 13, 2011)

After upgrading my system from FreeBSD 7.3 to 8.2 (and recompiling all ports) Midnight Commander (mc) frequently does not start if I use 'wterm' or 'Eterm' as the X11 terminal. It does seem to work reliable if 'xterm' is used.

Sometimes it runs as usual, but then (I believe every second time I run it within the same terminal windows) it only displays the 'Hint:' line and two characters in the top and lower right corners but nothing else and does not respond to key presses either.

Anyone else got that problem or even a way to fix it?


----------



## darwimy (Mar 28, 2011)

Follow-up to myself:

I recompiled mc without 'slang' library (so it uses curses) and it now works.


----------

